# there are 2 versions of python



## xwwu (May 17, 2010)

Dear Friends:

There are 2 versions of python in my server: python-2.6,2 and python26-2.6.5.

Why? and how to deal with them?

Regards!

Xwwu


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2010)

```
python-2.6,2        The "[B]meta-port[/B]" for the default version of Python interpret
python26-2.6.5      An interpreted object-oriented programming language
```

You have only one Python installed, Python 2.6.5, which is the default Python version right now.


----------



## xwwu (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, one is meta.
I learnt so much from you.


----------

